# Color after image demonstration: Seeing color when there is none



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 11, 2011)

*Color after image demonstration - Seeing color when there is none*
The Omnibrain
July 1, 2009 

I'm teaching about opponent processes in color vision today and thought I'd share one of my favorite examples. This is how you use the human visual system to turn a black and white photo into color. Try it out:


----------

